

Nasty Facebook Bug - angeldonate
https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/1380414162214730/

======
angeldonate
Yeah, seems like Facebook is having some issues with synchronization.. Seems
like developers are not keeping up anymore with the fast paced change of the
company. Also I was looking for my recent activity on the Facebook Android
app. I gave up after an hour of searching.. Something really basic and
straightforward as "my recent activity" should at least be available on a
smartphone in a very intuitive way.. Just hope Facebook will get this issue
fixed soon..

